# How Do You Create a Oline Discussion Group?



## Lon (May 4, 2018)

I have an idea for a Special Interest Forum that is not like SF and would not compete. Haven't a clue onhow to get started.

Can Matrix help?


----------



## Falcon (May 4, 2018)

Lon,  Isn't that what we have NOW?    "Senior  Forums".    We're  discussing  right now.


----------



## Lon (May 4, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Lon,  Isn't that what we have NOW?    "Senior  Forums".    We're  discussing  right now.



Not quite Falcon.  I want to target a specific group about a specific Topic. My GD suggested Facebook but that targets everyone.


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2018)

This targets old folks. You’re old. 
Why don’t you try asking the questions that target the folks you want to attract?


----------



## Falcon (May 4, 2018)

Oh.    OK  Lon.   I understand.


----------



## Matrix (May 4, 2018)

Facebook targets everyone, but people create Facebook groups to target specific audience, isn't it how all Facebook groups work exactly?


----------



## Mike (May 5, 2018)

If you know the people to begin with, then start with
Skype.

Skype allows group chats in text, audio and video.

You can start a forum, there are some places that
will set it up for you for free, but you have to suffer
their adverts.

Mike.


----------



## Lon (May 5, 2018)

Let me be more specific.. I am thinking of a Forum for RESIDENTS of Assisted Living Facilities  only,--NOT CARETAKERS. Many, but not all, are computer savy and could benefit greatly by communicating with other residents and maintaining their COGNITIVE SKILLS.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 5, 2018)

Check  here, to see if any of this helps you out


https://www.wikihow.com/Start-an-Online-Discussion-Community


----------



## Wandrin (May 5, 2018)

Check out proboards.com.  Setup is pretty easy.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 6, 2018)

Lon said:


> Not quite Falcon.  I want to target a specific group about a specific Topic. My GD suggested Facebook but that targets everyone.



I agree with your granddaughter, Lon. I think what she meant was to start a Facebook group, which is a specific thing, and different from just reading and posting on your main facebook page. 
Groups can be either public or private, and you can change the designation when you want to. A public group can be read by anyone, but you must join the group before you can post there. 
A private group shows only the name and a description of the group, and you must join to read and post in the group. 
When someone wants to join , they just click the link and ask to join the group, and then you would either accept them or not. 

It looks like there are some groups that are about assisted living, so you might want to check out some of those groups before you decide to start a group of your own. 
The main difference with a group is that there are not set topics like there are in a forum, with a thread for each topic. It is basically similar to commenting on someone’s Facebook page in that someone posts something, and then other people comment on that post, or they can start a topic/post of their own. 

I belong to about a dozen facebook groups for different things that I am interested in, and usually spend more time reading through the new posts in my groups than I do reading posts on my profile page. You might want to just do a search in groups for assisted living, or something along that line, and see what groups come up for you, and then you would have a better idea if you would like this or not. 
It is much simpler than trying to set up a forum if you are not experienced in setting up and running a forum.


----------



## Lon (May 6, 2018)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I agree with your granddaughter, Lon. I think what she meant was to start a Facebook group, which is a specific thing, and different from just reading and posting on your main facebook page.
> Groups can be either public or private, and you can change the designation when you want to. A public group can be read by anyone, but you must join the group before you can post there.
> A private group shows only the name and a description of the group, and you must join to read and post in the group.
> When someone wants to join , they just click the link and ask to join the group, and then you would either accept them or not.
> ...



I want to target people that are already living in or at a ASSISTED LIVING FACILITY.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 6, 2018)

Lon said:


> I want to target people that are already living in or at a ASSISTED LIVING FACILITY.



Facebook is just a way of letting the maximum number of people in the world, including your target group, know that the group exists.

I'm not sure how you could pinpoint your target audience, for free, unless it was advertised on sites that promote assisted living.

Maybe a good place to start is with a link to Oakmont and their other communities in California. It might be viewed as a good community project for the techies that reside at Oakmont.

Good luck!


----------



## JaniceM (May 7, 2018)

Wandrin said:


> Check out proboards.com.  Setup is pretty easy.



^  I agree.


----------

